# Cool joke..



## SteveMarker (Oct 11, 2011)

A man buys a lie detector robot that slaps people who lie. He decides to test it at dinner.

Dad: Son, where were you today during school hours?

Son: At school.

The robot slaps the son.

Son: Ok! I watched a DVD at my mates.

Dad: Which one?

Son: Kung Fu Panda

The robot slaps the son again.

Son: Ok! It was a Porno.

Dad: WHAT? When I was your age I didnt even know what porn was!

The robot slaps the Dad.

Mom: Hahahahaha! After all hes your son.

The robot slaps the mom.


----------



## TxBuilder (Oct 11, 2011)

That was pretty good.


----------



## Speedbump (Oct 12, 2011)

Can I borrow that?


----------



## campbellsoup (Oct 16, 2011)

oh dang!!!! nice! loved it!


----------



## bighill (Oct 19, 2011)

where did you find this? lol. i'm a sucker for jokes


----------



## isola96 (Oct 19, 2011)

Good one lol


----------



## mrrobinson (Oct 21, 2011)

wowwwwww


----------



## JamesFC (Feb 15, 2012)

Haha - good one! I likess


----------



## ilikeblue (Feb 21, 2012)

yeah, i'm borrowing this myself!


----------



## beckya (Apr 27, 2012)

good one!  typical American family


----------



## clerk1z (Apr 27, 2012)

Haha pretty awesome!


----------



## Daddytron (Apr 27, 2012)

I actually Laughed out loud... but typing LOL is just too cliche. Oops, just typed it


----------



## rick1953fowler (May 7, 2012)

That definitely sound like it came from my family. haha


----------



## Jasone (May 8, 2012)

nice on .. I like it..


----------



## Kone (Sep 30, 2012)

hahahah, very funny. I like it


----------



## Wuzzat? (Oct 1, 2012)

IIRC, in Leeds, England, 20% of the putative fathers of the kids were not the actual fathers.  This percentage held up in several other countries. 

There was some saying about women preferring to be the second wife of (insert name of rich & famous person) than the first wife of Joe Schmoe. 

One of the crooked lawyers I hired once told me this story: a guy goes to Vietnam for more than 289 days and when he came back his wife greets him on the Tarmac with a brand new baby.
The lawyer told him: "If you were a straight arrow the whole time you were in 'Nam then you have genuine gripe."


----------



## bemugg124 (Oct 11, 2012)

haha, good, like it


----------

